# statuts skype (invisible, déconnecté)



## fongor (12 Mars 2007)

bonjour, 

j'aimerais ne pas être vu par un contact mais le voir s'il est connecté 

cette manip est toute simple sur MSN avec apparaître hors ligne, mais sur skype, si on apparaît déconnecté il semble qu'on le soit vraiment et donc on ne voit pas si les contacts sont connectés

si je bloque le contact, pareil, je ne vois pas s'il est connecté (enfin je crois ??)

quant à l'option "invisible", je ne sais pas si c'est ce que je recherche, car quand je suis en "invisible" le "appel skype test" apparaît grisé avec un point d'interrogation, c'est-à-dire "en attente d'autorisation"

y a-t-il une solution, est-ce que je me trompe quelque part ?

merci beaucoup !


----------



## fongor (16 Mars 2007)

hello hello, personne n'a ma réponse ? d'avance merci !!


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mars 2007)

Ben moi je me mets en "invisible"

Mais bon si tu veux on pourras essayer ce week end


----------

